# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha de agua no norte. Há locais de confiança?

## José César

Boa noite a todos.
 Estou a montar o meu primeiro aquario salgado de 200L, gostaria de usar água natural, mas todos os locais de recolha que vejo por aqui referidos ficam no sul canudo  :Icon Cry:  
 Será que não anda por aqui ninguem que use agua natural na zona de gaia/porto que possa indicar um local onde costuma recolher a agua?
 É que ir pela nossa costa abaixo a fazer uns testes a agua, por mais rapidos q sejam seria um pesadelo   :JmdFou2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José César

Fala com membros daí da zona, porque conseguimos a colaboração da ELA Estação Litoral da Aguda para podermos ir colectar lá a agua já pré-tratada.

O professor Mike Weber disponibilizou-se para nos poder fornecer a agua que necessitarmos. É só uma questão de marcação. Tenta coordenar a ida com vários membros em simultâneo.

----------


## José César

Não haja duvida que com este hobbie temos sempre muito que aprender e conhecer  :Big Grin: 
 Então eu tenho um mini-oceanario quase a porta de casa e não sabia?   :SbLangue23:  
 Vou ter que visitar as instalações  :Big Grin: 
 Aproveito e vejo se há alguém por lá que me possa informar melhor sobre os melhores locais de colheita. Se arranjarem a agua já pre-tratada melhor ainda  :Big Grin: 

 Obrigado Julio

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas,
Cesar eu costumo fazer recolha de agua natural na praia em frente a Casa Branca (restaurante)em lavadores e tambem na praia a seguir ao rokypont, não sei o nome da praia, uma vez por mes la vou eu buscar 100lts  :SbLangue23:  

se precisares de alguma coisa avisa.
um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Foi-nos pedido pelo professor Mike Weber que quando alguem precisa-se de agua para ligar antecipadamente e organizar um grupo. A agua é nos cedida mesmo na estação. Apenas por uma questão lojistica é que pode ser inoportuno ir um membro de cada vez (têm pouco pessoal).

----------


## José César

Assim sendo, e pelo pouco que sei, não será necessario TPA's mais frequentes que 1x por mes. Certo?
 Podia-se arranjar uma data +/- fixa para nos juntarmos todos e carregar a água  :Smile: 
 Tendo esta água origem num local onde sabem o que fazem, sempre será mais seguro que ir a praia buscar.
 Tipo o ultimo sabado de cada mes ou coisa deste genero.
 Eu para já necessito de 200L, mas so tenho garrafoes para 100.

 Eu sei que cá pelo norte não há muita gente com recifes, e muito menos a usar água natural. Mas quem andar por aqui e estiver interessado, que se acuse  :Smile: 
 Água de boa qualidade não é para recusar  :Wink: 

 Quero ver se vou la conhecer as instalaçoes este fim de semana... será um bom local de visita para um domingo a tarde  :Smile:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Assim sendo, e pelo pouco que sei, não será necessario TPA's mais frequentes que 1x por mes. Certo?


Errado.  :HaEbouriffe:  

Tudo depende do nivel de maturação do teu aquario. Em minha opinião trocas de agua apenas uma vez por mês só ao final de um ano e se a maturação do teu aquario tiver corrido pelo melhor.

----------


## José César

A minha maturação vai ser longa, porque depois de montado vou ficar falido  :JmdEffraye: 
 Espero que corra bem a coisa, senão não sei o que fazer   :JmdFou2:  

 Já agora peço a vossa sabia opinião acerca de rocha viva não maturada. Será que o unico inconveniente é apenas o tempo mais alargado de ciclagem?
 É que de momento, a unica rocha que consigo em quantidade é não maturada   :Admirado:  .

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Será que o unico inconveniente é apenas o tempo mais alargado de ciclagem?


Correcto  :SbOk2:  

Vamos ter que esperar mais tempo.

----------


## José César

Viva Julio.
 Desculpa lá por mais uma questão:
 Devo comprar areia de coral na proxima semana, mas estou baralhado quanto a granulometria da mesma. Areia muito fina, pelos vistos tende a compactar, areia de granulometria media e maior tende a acumular porcaria... misturando as duas, a areia fina tende a ocupar a parte inferior e possivelmente compactar a mesma.
 Que solução implementar?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Não tens propriamente uma regra a seguir, o importante é ser mesmo uma midia de cálcio. Para fazeres uma DSB terás de utilizar uma mistura de areia fina/grossa ou só muito fina em 10 a 12 cm de altura e ter o cuidado de colonizar o melhor possivel o teu substrato. Para um Berlim, um subtrato de granulometria média com 3 a 5 cm bastam-te. Para um BB, não precisas de substrato nenhum  :KnSourire28:  ..

Pessoalmente no meu usei midia de cácio por volta dos 6 cm média de altura.

----------

